

Bitcoin Botnet Mining - Garbage
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/bitcoin-botnet-mining

======
mrb
This post only discusses the theoretical profitability of a botnet mining
coins. (quote: " _Symantec has NOT observed any botnets currently being used
to mine Bitcoins_ " [emphasis mine]).

------
joezydeco
How quickly would the difficulty factor snap upwards when a couple of extra
Terahash/sec suddenly show up from a botnet?

